# Anyone else ttc no 2 naturally?



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello everyone,
After 6 years ttc and failed treatments we conceived naturally during a break from treatment,  a miracle as we had only been given a 1% chance even with ivf. Our wonderful DS was born in July 2012 and he is our world. We would love him to have a sibling, but will not have any further treatment as it didn't work for us. 

So, we are trying to conceive naturally, already finding it stressful, don't want it to take over life again as we just want to enjoy our son, I'm almost 43 so know that time is not on my side and have low Amh, but I know that my body did manage it before, so am crossing everything.

Wishing all of you lots of luck xxxx


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi, 
We also had a DS in July 2012 after 5 yrs (1st ICSI but 3rd IVF) - we are also sort of trying just going to see what happens really! Especially as I had a miracle supprise pregnancy in March last year (miscarried at 7wks thou).
Just wanted to wish u lots of luck! 
I also feel like age is not on my side either - know we r so very very lucky to have DS but just worry he might miss not having a brother or sister!
Take care good luck xxx


----------



## Gulnaz (Dec 6, 2012)

Hiya

We have been trying naturally after our successful ICSI cycle in 2011. Never had a whiff of a positive before then. Have had 2 more failed cycles since 2011 and still no miracle. Still holding onto hope though. GL.


Gulnaz


----------



## charlie321 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi, haven't posted in ages just been lurking but I'm also ttc naturally again since sept. Was kinda hoping my body would work but so far my af just seems to have got more irregular which is driving me a bit nuts.
Here's hoping!
Charlie.


----------



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello munchkin, gulnaz & Charlie,
Thanks for replying, wishing you all the best of luck as well, so sorry for your loss munchkin  
let's hope that we all get the siblings that we are hoping for. I sometimes feel quite guilty wishing for no 2 when we were so thankful and lucky to have one baby, but we would love a sibling more for him than for us, especially as we are older parents, really want him to have someone when he's an adult, and we might not be around, if that makes sense.
Trying not to get obsessed with ttc again, but it's hard not to be a little bit sad when af arrives each month. 
Hoping that 2014 is lucky for us all 
Take care all xxx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi ladies,


Just wanted to wish you all luck. I'm still bf but hopefully periods will start quickly after I stop so that we can try again. We were extremely lucky to fall naturally and I know time isn't on our side but you never know   .


I'm an only child and I would dearly love my little girl to have a sibling. I'm mindful that I don't want to become obsessed again though. I'm starting to feel that little ache again when I hear bfp announcements and I thought those days were over. 


 X


----------



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi kitty,
Your story is very similar to mine with age and a surprise natural bfp, wishing you lots of luck too, it is hard not to become obsessed about it, a few of my nct friends are now pregnant with no 2 so that's hard, happy for them of course, hoping it will be our time now.

Love
Shaz x


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Tigershaz - I totally agree with everything u have said funny isn't it how having af come every month can still b tinged with a little sadness!!
Mind u I am so so grateful for our ds and loved every second of being pg! 
Wishing everyone luck u just never know xxx


----------

